# So my son says to me...



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2009)

This evening we did our family devotions as usual. About 15 seconds after we finished, my 8-year old son says to me, "Dad, I was thinking. If I was walking in the woods and a polar bear attacked me, we could just kill it by blasting it with the cannon from a tank."

My response, "You didn't pay attention during devotions at all, did you?" 

His response, "I was trying, but my mind kept tempting me to think of how to defend against a polar bear attack in the woods."

Ah, the joys of parenthood!


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 12, 2009)

Is he the one with the two pieces of shiny new jewelry for a few weeks, or is this a different son?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2009)

> my mind kept tempting me to think



I will be using that one in the future.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 12, 2009)

Poimen said:


> > my mind kept tempting me to think
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using that one in the future.


Me too! I keep resisting, but though the spirit is willing, the mind is weak...


----------



## Theognome (Mar 12, 2009)

If the devotion was on 2Kings 2:23-24, then defending against bears in the woods would perhaps be somewhat relevant...


Theognome


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 12, 2009)

Considering the frequency and severity of polar bear attacks in North Carolina, this is indeed a pressing matter.

This reminds me a little of some of the children's prayer requests at the end of the Catechism Club. There are a couple of boys that come up with the wierdest stuff. Most prayer requests are like "Pray for my daddy to have a safe trip home from his business trip." and "My grandma is sick." Then out of nowhere we get, "Please pray that no terrorists blow up any trains this week."


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 12, 2009)

One of my sisters is 8 and she says hilarious stuff like that all the time. Kids that age are just so funny when they don't try to be!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Is he the one with the two pieces of shiny new jewelry for a few weeks, or is this a different son?



This is my oldest. The one we took the the ER is my youngest.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 12, 2009)

As a Dad I would have a hard time explaining the correct answer although If I had a M60A1 I would assure my son that with it's 105mm cannon the Polar Bear would have great difficulty putting up any resistance unless he was able to effectively operate a shoulder mounted bazooka

[video=youtube;dkRtzqq0Opo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkRtzqq0Opo[/video]


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 12, 2009)

My daughter's most memorable statement similar to this was when she was about 5, as she was standing to get out of our van, she looked at me very seriously and asked,"Daddy, is this now?"

We all nearly died trying to hide the giggles. We call those sayings 'Leahisms' now.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 12, 2009)

They use the A Beka flash a card pictures to teach the Bible stories in our Sunday School and were teaching about Cain and Abel while my nephews were there one Sunday: I've seen the picture (I grew up with these, too): Abel is kneeling joyfully with a lamb in the foreground while Cain stands scowling holding a massive amount of fruit behind him. The teacher asked what happened, and my nephew was very eager to answer that Cain killed Abel and he knew how: with a watermelon.

When I used to teach Sunday school I would ask the same little girl the same child's catechism question every week, because she always got it wrong: the question was "What was Abel?" and she would answer, "The dust of the ground" -- which was the answer to "Of what did God make Adam and Eve?". One week I decided to give her a break and asked her instead "What did Cain do to Abel?" She said, "He tilled him."

This same little girl also regularly mistook Abraham, father of the faithful, for George Washington. I loved her dearly.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 12, 2009)

Two days ago, I got this reply from my six year old when asked to do a not-so simple task: "I don't know how to do that Daddy, I'm a crack baby."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 12, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Two days ago, I got this reply from my six year old when asked to do a not-so simple task: "I don't know how to do that Daddy, I'm a crack baby."


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 12, 2009)

rofl


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 12, 2009)

MAJOR DISCLAIMER: As Izaak is biological, I wanted to make it clear that my wife *is not* a crack head (he was not _actually_ a crack baby). My wife had been discussing it with the kids because there is a couple at church who are fostering a crack baby and we had explained that to the children and how it sometimes led to cognitive issues later in life.

Izaak just took that and ran with it.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm fallin' over laughing. That's too funny!


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 13, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> MAJOR DISCLAIMER: As Izaak is biological, I wanted to make it clear that my wife *is not* a crack head (he was not _actually_ a crack baby). My wife had been discussing it with the kids because there is a couple at church who are fostering a crack baby and we had explained that to the children and how it sometimes led to cognitive issues later in life.
> 
> Izaak just took that and ran with it.



 I was wondering where that came from! I thought that you might have let them watch MTV to keep them occupied or something.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 13, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> This evening we did our family devotions as usual. About 15 seconds after we finished, my 8-year old son says to me, "Dad, I was thinking. If I was walking in the woods and a polar bear attacked me, we could just kill it by blasting it with the cannon from a tank."
> 
> My response, "You didn't pay attention during devotions at all, did you?"
> 
> ...



 That child is awesome!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 13, 2009)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. Thanks.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 13, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> This evening we did our family devotions as usual. About 15 seconds after we finished, my 8-year old son says to me, "Dad, I was thinking. If I was walking in the woods and a polar bear attacked me, we could just kill it by blasting it with the cannon from a tank."
> 
> My response, "You didn't pay attention during devotions at all, did you?"
> 
> ...



What a sweet boy! He sounds like a delight.


----------



## kalawine (Mar 13, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> This evening we did our family devotions as usual. About 15 seconds after we finished, my 8-year old son says to me, "Dad, I was thinking. If I was walking in the woods and a polar bear attacked me, we could just kill it by blasting it with the cannon from a tank."
> 
> My response, "You didn't pay attention during devotions at all, did you?"
> 
> ...



What pure, unadulterated honesty!


----------



## nicnap (Mar 13, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Considering the frequency and severity of polar bear attacks in North Carolina, this is indeed a pressing matter.
> 
> This reminds me a little of some of the children's prayer requests at the end of the Catechism Club. There are a couple of boys that come up with the wierdest stuff. Most prayer requests are like "Pray for my daddy to have a safe trip home from his business trip." and "My grandma is sick." Then out of nowhere we get, "Please pray that no terrorists blow up any trains this week."





By the way, Ben, your son is too cute.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Timothy William (Mar 13, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Considering the frequency and severity of polar bear attacks in North Carolina, this is indeed a pressing matter.



I have it on good authority that all polar bear attacks in North Carolina are very severe indeed. 



Poimen said:


> > my mind kept tempting me to think
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using that one in the future.



My mind keeps tempting me to fall asleep; still, each to their own.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 13, 2009)

He must watch "Lost."


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2009)




----------

